# To 'ramblin' man' in Kuwait



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hay ramblin' man 
I gather you're in Kuwait as a military person. You have my best wishes and total support. Good luck guy!


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

Ramblin Man,

God bless you and all of our troops over there! Thank you for serving our country, and may you and all of our troops return home safely and soon.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I support all you guys up there and God bless this country and all brave souls in Iraq. Come home soon....


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

ramblin man

We all support your efforts over there! Keep your head on a swivel and may God speed! 

macman
usn ret


----------



## ramblin' man (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks to all who have voiced thier support. i shared the reports with my platoon and it brought smiles to their faces to see those messages. they were sick and tired of hearing about the protests and to have you guys take the time out to give us a word of support was really what they needed to hear. god bless you all.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

ramblin man.....we are all 100%behind you .Stay safe ,stay alert and put a boot you know where!!I'll do my part to leave a few finny friends for you.God bless you ,our troops and our country.You are in my family's prayers!!! the Rhondel.


----------



## newpl (Nov 12, 2001)

Ramblin Man-Give us an address and we as fellow fisherman can send your troop items to aid with down time.

GO USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

zup all
just wanted to let ya know we are all behind ya some less than others but were there  
dont let the protest get ya down 
keep ya  
thers always someone looking out for you cats










besides these colors dont run

 









good luck stay safe and we support ya


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Ramblin Man and American Troops,

Thanks for courage and commitment! May God bless you all and our United States of America.










Along w/newpl and the rest, I'd be willing to send a care package.


----------



## ramblin' man (Mar 12, 2003)

for those of you who would be so kind as to put together a patriotic package for my soldiers here is the info. i have 33 soldiers (12 female if it matters) and our address is: 
1LT John L. Hospodar
119th CTC
Base Camp Wolf
APO AE 09336
seriously, y'all are the salt of the earth and my soldiers feel so proud to see these posts from people whom they do not even know. i feel like the members of this baord are like a large family with the common bond of being fisherman and now, there is the additional bond of Americans and countrymen as well. thanks, i do not know what to say. i am blown away with the stuff you guys have to say and offer. thank you so much.

ramblin' man


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Ramblin' Man, no fishing with hand-grenades!  

Best of luck and God be with you all!

Any water near y'all? Maybe travel rods are in order!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey Ramblin Man

God bless you and your troops. We are all hoping for a quick victory and safe return for all of you. I am sure that even the protesters of the war have no ill feelings for the troups. After all it is you guys who fight for their right to protest. What are some items that you guys need over there. My family would love to do any small part to make your stay there more comfortable. Please be carful.


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Much respect for the job you do for our nation. God be with you and bring you back to our fold.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

ramblin' man 

God bless you all for all that you our doing for our Great Country . You all make us Proud to be American's and we are proud of you for doing what you are doing . We support your efforts . Be safe and return soon.

T<---->--<>Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Ramblin' Man,

Speaking as a vet, I wish I was with ya but I'm glad I'm not.

Our thoughts and prayers are with our President and our young brothers and sisters in service to our country.

I look forward to the day when all of you can wet a line!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Behind you and our troops 100%. Best of luck to you and your whole platoon. If you ever come down to Georgia, drinks are on me.


----------



## SMoulden (Jun 22, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Ramblin man, don't worry about those protestors, they come up like bad pennies...we had em before and we will have em again. Keep your head down and get the job done and get back here, all of you, and catch the next tide with us...God Bless and be safe.


----------



## RED RAIDER (May 14, 2002)

Ramblin Man

Consider you guys care package in the mail..Thank you for what you are doing over there. We are all behind you guys..GBU and GBA


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

just remember when sending care packages to troops you need to have a persons address not "any soldier". DOD will not accept mail with a general address. 

DOD Policy

Good luck and be safe

GO Army! HOOAH


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Thank you and all your guys for their sevice to our country. God Bless every last one of you.....You make us proud........ JAM


----------



## Ray Martinelli (Jan 22, 2003)

Ramberlin Man,
That's my old outfit over there. I was with the 10th Engineer Battalion(Combat),3rd Infantry Division for three years, thats when they were in Europe.
I hope and pray that you all get this over with, and come back home safe!!
GOD BLESS< AND GOD SPEED!


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Thanks for doing a great job! You can cross my line aneytime. Hope to see you and everyone back home soon. Thank you and everyone for protecting all of us.

see ya soon,
Steve


----------



## frog (Sep 16, 2002)

Ramblin Man

Just want to say thank you and let you know that you are appreciated. My prayers are with you and your buddies.

Frog


----------



## saginaw_fisherman (Mar 25, 2003)

Ramblin Man--
Didn't forget your request for a care package. My company ended up sending out 8 30lb boxes of goodies to our friends and family over in your neck of the woods. Although we've never met, your a fisherman, and that my friend is family to me! Hope it finds you safely in a couple weeks. Keep up the good work, and God bless you brother.


----------



## dmhan (Aug 2, 2000)

hey this is dmhan (donnie Hancock) I'm a good friend of swifty's ( SGT Swift) tell him I said Hi and yall take care of yourself. I'll have the beer ready when you get back and we can go fish and have some cold ones.

Bustin loose


----------



## dmhan (Aug 2, 2000)

oh yea I was in 119th ctc and I know you are probably at a port so I hope you brought a pole with you but I wouldn't eat any of the fish no matter how bad the mre's are getting also tell CPT meyers I said Hi if he is still With 159


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for all you have done and all that you will do. God Bless You All.


----------

